# I have quit!!!



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi everyone!! Well I managed to quit the horrible weed!!! Feel really good about it as well. I read the Allen Carr book friday night and although I had a bit of a wobble on saturday so far so good!!! Figured I may as well get a head start in before I start the pill. 

Must admit I feel a hell of a lot healthier!!!!!

Am keeping everything crossed for everyone today. Loads of luck to you......

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

good on you sweetie, im waiting to find out if i can go ahead with egg sharing and then i will have my last.
keep it up, love maz xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Good on you kate

we will be behind u every step of the way

Glad u feel better for it

long may it continue

Have u seen the board for giving up during ttc/pregnancy

Best wishes
Emilyxx


----------

